# مصرية تستعد لإنجاب 9 توائم ووزارة الصحة تتكفل باحتياجاتهم لعامين



## Dona Nabil (31 يوليو 2008)

*تستعد سيدة مصرية، تدعى غزالة، لاستقبال 9 توائم دفعة واحدة في حالة نادرة الحدوث حشدت لها مستشفى الشاطبي الجامعي بمدينة الإسكندرية الساحلية (207 كم شمال غرب القاهرة) كل الإمكانيات المتاحة لتوفير الرعاية الطبية اللازمة للأم والمواليد. 

وظهرت السيدة المصرية مساء أمس الاثنين 29-7-2008، في برنامج "البيت بيتك"، وهو أوسع برامج التلفزيون المصري انتشارا لتؤكد أنها بحالة صحية جيدة لكنها تخشى على نفسها وأولادها من ظروف الحياة التي لا ترحم خاصة وأن زوجها موظف بسيط ولديها 3 أطفال أخرون.

وقال مدير مستشفى الشاطبي خلال البرنامج إن الأزمة الحقيقية الحالية تتمثل في عدم وجود حضانات بالمستشفى لاستقبال الأجنة التسعة باعتبار أنه من المفترض أنهم سيكونون جميعا بحاجة لدخول الحضانات فور ولادتهم. 

واتصل بالبرنامج المتحدث باسم وزارة الصحة المصرية الدكتور عبد الرحمن شاهين ليؤكد مسؤولية الوزارة عن الأم وأطفالها بعد ولادتهم مشيرا إلى أنه صدرت تعليمات من حاتم الجبلي وزير الصحة بنقلهم جميعا في هذه الحالة إلى أحد المستشفيات التابعة للوزارة التي تتوفر بها كافة أساليب الرعاية الطبية. 

وقال شاهين إن وزير الصحة أعلن تكفل وزارته بكافة متطلبات الأجنة من ألبان وحفاظات وأدوية لمدة عامين بعد الولادة في إطار دور الوزارة لرعاية الأم والأطفال. 

وبالرغم من أن ولادة التوائم باتت ظاهرة منتشرة في مصر خلال السنوات الأخيرة بسبب تلوث المناخ والغذاء واستخدام الهرمونات المخصبة في المزروعات والدواجن، لكن وصول عدد التوائم إلى تسعة يشكل أمرا نادرا.​*


----------



## ميرنا (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مصرية تستعد لإنجاب 9 توائم ووزارة الصحة تتكفل باحتياجاتهم لعامين*

دى تسمى ارنب مش غزالة 9 وعندها تلاتة يلهوى دانا بابا وامام بيشدو فى شعرهم منى دى ليها الجنة بصراحة ​


----------



## جيلان (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مصرية تستعد لإنجاب 9 توائم ووزارة الصحة تتكفل باحتياجاتهم لعامين*

*هههههههههههههه
اهى ارتاحت بردوا
تسعة فى ولادة وحدة
بس بعد السنتين مين هيصرف عليهم دول
ولا هيتشتغلوا:t9:

ميرسى يا قمرة على الخير*


----------



## محمد وافتخر (5 أغسطس 2008)

ربنا يزيد ويبارك(شوفتو حتي في المواضيع العاديه تفكيركم مش سليم)

طالما ربنا خلقهم اكيد مش هينساهم....


----------



## ASTRO (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: مصرية تستعد لإنجاب 9 توائم ووزارة الصحة تتكفل باحتياجاتهم لعامين*



محمد وافتخر قال:


> ده تعليق بعض المسلمين في الموقع الرسمي لقناه العربيه (الفرق بينا وبينكم في ااقل حاجه)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*المهم كل الردود انت جايبها لناس سعوديين اللى هما بيخبطوا الارض تطلع لهم فلوس.
بس بصراحة ده حقهم لأن ربنا كان لاذم يعوضهم عما اصابهم.*


----------



## ASTRO (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: مصرية تستعد لإنجاب 9 توائم ووزارة الصحة تتكفل باحتياجاتهم لعامين*

*ميرسى يا دونا على الخبر *


----------



## مارى ام يوسف (5 أغسطس 2008)

سلام المسيح
يا اخبارك يا دونا ميرسى يا قلبى
ربنا يقويها بصراحه الست دى وياريت يا دونا تتابعى الولاده علشان نطمن على سلامة الام والاطفال ونبارك لابوهم الغلبان  هاهاهاهاهاها


----------



## جيلان (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: مصرية تستعد لإنجاب 9 توائم ووزارة الصحة تتكفل باحتياجاتهم لعامين*

*


محمد وافتخر قال:



			ده تعليق بعض المسلمين في الموقع الرسمي لقناه العربيه (الفرق بينا وبينكم في ااقل حاجه)



























حتي ردودنا ردود راقيه....
(يا مثبت العقل والدين)
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


انت شايف ان ده رقى
ده بيرجع للتواكل على ربنا
وطبعا زى ما قال ASTRO دى ناس معاها فلوس
لكن كل واحد يمشى حسب  امكانياته
واحنا من طبعنا بنفكر فى كل موضوع عشن نوصل لنتايج وبنستخدم العقل
كمان ده موضوع عام
ايه الى دخل فيه مسلم ومسيحى:t9:*
*ولا هو جر شكل وخلاص*


----------



## ASTRO (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: مصرية تستعد لإنجاب 9 توائم ووزارة الصحة تتكفل باحتياجاتهم لعامين*



جيلان قال:


> *
> 
> انت شايف ان ده رقى
> ده بيرجع للتواكل على ربنا
> ...



*الله ينور عليكى فعلا هو التواكل على الله.*


----------



## ana_more (5 أغسطس 2008)

ربنا يقومها بالسلامة وربنا يكون معاها فى تربيتهم 



وبالنسبة للاستاذ محمد وافتخر 

كل حاجة بنسيبها لربنا لاكن ما نبقاش عارفين ان المعيشة صعبة ونقول سيبيها لربنا طبعا ربنا قادر على كل شئ بس ماينفعشى اننا نكون سايبين الحياة كداا وانا عمرى ما شوفت عيلة كبيرة كدا ومش بياخدوا بالهم من اطفالهم عاشوا حياه سعيدة ولا حتى الاولاد كانوا متعلمين كويس واظنك برضوا لو فكرت شوية هتلاقى كدا 

وميرسى لكاتبة الخبر


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (5 أغسطس 2008)

محمد وافتخر قال:


> ده تعليق بعض المسلمين في الموقع الرسمي لقناه العربيه (الفرق بينا وبينكم في ااقل حاجه)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*فعلا" يا مثبت العقل و الدين.....*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: مصرية تستعد لإنجاب 9 توائم ووزارة الصحة تتكفل باحتياجاتهم لعامين*



> ميرنا قال:
> 
> 
> > دى تسمى ارنب مش غزالة 9 وعندها تلاتة يلهوى دانا بابا وامام بيشدو فى شعرهم منى دى ليها الجنة بصراحة ​


*ليهم حق الصراحه يشدوا شعرهم هههههههه:t30:
ميرررسى يا ميرنا على مروركوربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: مصرية تستعد لإنجاب 9 توائم ووزارة الصحة تتكفل باحتياجاتهم لعامين*



> جيلان قال:
> 
> 
> > *هههههههههههههه
> ...


*أيوه يا جيجى اكيييييد مصاريفهم هتبقى مشكله كبيره ..
ربنا يعينها عليهم وعلى  خدمتهم
ميرررسى يا حبيبتى على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أغسطس 2008)

> محمد وافتخر قال:
> 
> 
> > ربنا يزيد ويبارك(شوفتو حتي في المواضيع العاديه تفكيركم مش سليم)
> ...


*أولاً بشكر لك مرورك يا محمد وأخلاقك العاليه ثانياً ده خبر بنخفف بيه حدة الاخبار الموجوده فى الفتره الاخيره من قتل أقباط وسرقة محلات مملوكه لاقباط وأعتداء على أديره وخلافه  .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أغسطس 2008)

> محمد وافتخر قال:
> 
> 
> > ده تعليق بعض المسلمين في الموقع الرسمي لقناه العربيه (الفرق بينا وبينكم في ااقل حاجه)
> ...


*معروووف يا اخ محمد أن المسلمين من هواة الانجاب بكثره على عكس الاقباط .. على العموم تشكر لمرورك مره تانيه .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: مصرية تستعد لإنجاب 9 توائم ووزارة الصحة تتكفل باحتياجاتهم لعامين*



> astro قال:
> 
> 
> > *المهم كل الردود انت جايبها لناس سعوديين اللى هما بيخبطوا الارض تطلع لهم فلوس.
> > بس بصراحة ده حقهم لأن ربنا كان لاذم يعوضهم عما اصابهم.*


 *فى سببين لكثرة الانجاب يا أما المستوى المعيشى المرتفع أو للجهل .
ميرررسى لمرورك وربنا يباركك يا astro​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: مصرية تستعد لإنجاب 9 توائم ووزارة الصحة تتكفل باحتياجاتهم لعامين*



> astro قال:
> 
> 
> > *ميرسى يا دونا على الخبر *


*ميرررسى ليك انت على مرورك الجميل وربنا يبارك حياتك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أغسطس 2008)

> مارى ام يوسف قال:
> 
> 
> > سلام المسيح
> ...


*من عنيا يا مارى وكمان لازم نتعزم على سبوع البيبيهاات هههههههههه
ميرررسى يا حبيبتى على مرورك الجميل وردك العسل وربنا معاكى .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: مصرية تستعد لإنجاب 9 توائم ووزارة الصحة تتكفل باحتياجاتهم لعامين*



> جيلان قال:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...


*اه وخلاص :t30: 
ههههههههههههه​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: مصرية تستعد لإنجاب 9 توائم ووزارة الصحة تتكفل باحتياجاتهم لعامين*



> astro قال:
> 
> 
> > *الله ينور عليكى فعلا هو التواكل على الله.*


*ميرررسى لمرورك مره تانيه وربنا معاك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أغسطس 2008)

> ana_more قال:
> 
> 
> > ربنا يقومها بالسلامة وربنا يكون معاها فى تربيتهم
> ...


*ميرررسى لمرورك الرائع ورأيك الجميل وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أغسطس 2008)

> مرمر يوسف سيدهم قال:
> 
> 
> > *فعلا" يا مثبت العقل و الدين.....*


*خلاص يا مرمر عديها بقى ههههههههه​*


----------



## tena_tntn (11 أغسطس 2008)

ربنا يستر عليهم دول هيتعلموا ازاي ويكلوا ازى


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 أغسطس 2008)

> tena_tntn قال:
> 
> 
> > ربنا يستر عليهم دول هيتعلموا ازاي ويكلوا ازى


*فعلاً دى مشكله كبيرره فى ظل الظروف الاقتصاديه للبلد .. ميرررسى يا تينا وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## veronika (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: مصرية تستعد لإنجاب 9 توائم ووزارة الصحة تتكفل باحتياجاتهم لعامين*

*ربنا يعينها على تربيتهم  لان كده فعلا كتير عليها اوي
ده اللي عنده 2  بيبقى مخنوق و يقول الحياه صعبه
فما بالك 12
ربنا يدب حياتهم بقى و ميرسي يا دونا على الخبر​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: مصرية تستعد لإنجاب 9 توائم ووزارة الصحة تتكفل باحتياجاتهم لعامين*



> veronika قال:
> 
> 
> > *ربنا يعينها على تربيتهم  لان كده فعلا كتير عليها اوي
> ...


*عندك حق طبعاً ربنا معاها .......ميررررسى على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (30 أغسطس 2008)

ربنا يكون في عونها بجد

الف شكر يا دون دون على الخبر​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 سبتمبر 2008)

> فراشة مسيحية قال:
> 
> 
> > ربنا يكون في عونها بجد
> ...


*ميررررسى على مرورك الجميل يا قمررررررر:Love_Letter_Open:​*


----------



## mero_engel (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*سبحان الله*
*زمن عجيب *
*ولسه يا ما هنشوف*
*ربنا يقويها*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 سبتمبر 2008)

> mero_engel قال:
> 
> 
> > *سبحان الله*
> ...


*ميرررررسى يا ميروووو على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## Tabitha (21 سبتمبر 2008)

محمد وافتخر قال:


> حتي ردودنا ردود راقيه....
> (يا مثبت العقل والدين)



ههههههه
ربنا يشفيك يا عزيزي

ــ
شكرا يا دونا على الخبر


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (21 سبتمبر 2008)

محمد وافتخر قال:


> ربنا يزيد ويبارك(شوفتو حتي في المواضيع العاديه تفكيركم مش سليم)
> 
> طالما ربنا خلقهم اكيد مش هينساهم....


 
اللهم قوى ايمانك يا شيخ محمد
تفكيرنا مش سليم خالص 
لما ندخل موضوع اجتماعى و بيمس اقتصاد اسره 
فى بلد مطحون 
بالدين نبقى فعلا متخلفين
اكيد ربنا مش هينساهم لكن تحكيم العقل فين و لا
الخلفه سهله للدرجه دى من غير ما نفكر فى
المسئوليات اللى بعدها ​ 


محمد وافتخر قال:


> ده تعليق بعض المسلمين في الموقع الرسمي لقناه العربيه (الفرق بينا وبينكم في ااقل حاجه)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
راقيه خالص بصراحه ارقى من كده مافيش 
نا هى ثقافتكم الآنتشار بزياده اعدادكم بس اقولك على حاجه ​ 





العدد فى الليمون يا ريس 
و سلملى على الرقى بتاعكم يا معلم
:crazy_pil​


----------



## فادية (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*ربنا يكملها  عليها   وتقوم بالسلامه  هي  واطفالها  *
*بس بصراحة 9  مرة  ةحده  دا  كتير  خالص *
*ميرسي  يا دون دون *
*خبر  جميل   فعلا*​


----------



## amgad13 (24 سبتمبر 2008)

ما شاء الله
الله يعينهم على تربيتهم وتعليمهم


----------



## kalimooo (24 سبتمبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *تستعد سيدة مصرية، تدعى غزالة، لاستقبال 9 توائم دفعة واحدة في حالة نادرة الحدوث حشدت لها مستشفى الشاطبي الجامعي بمدينة الإسكندرية الساحلية (207 كم شمال غرب القاهرة) كل الإمكانيات المتاحة لتوفير الرعاية الطبية اللازمة للأم والمواليد.
> 
> وظهرت السيدة المصرية مساء أمس الاثنين 29-7-2008، في برنامج "البيت بيتك"، وهو أوسع برامج التلفزيون المصري انتشارا لتؤكد أنها بحالة صحية جيدة لكنها تخشى على نفسها وأولادها من ظروف الحياة التي لا ترحم خاصة وأن زوجها موظف بسيط ولديها 3 أطفال أخرون.
> 
> ...








نتمنا ان تكون مسيحية
لنزيد تسعة انما لا اعتقد بما ان الحكومة قررت المساعدة
شكرا" على الخبر سلام المسيح
​


----------



## الوداعة (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكراً للخبر دونا *
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 أكتوبر 2008)

> Tabitha قال:
> 
> 
> > ههههههه
> ...


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 أكتوبر 2008)

> يوحنا/نصر قال:
> 
> 
> > اللهم قوى ايمانك يا شيخ محمد
> ...


*ههههههههه عندك حق يا يوحنا وربنا يهديهم *


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 أكتوبر 2008)

> فادية قال:
> 
> 
> > *ربنا يكملها  عليها   وتقوم بالسلامه  هي  واطفالها  *
> ...


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 أكتوبر 2008)

> amgad13 قال:
> 
> 
> > ما شاء الله
> > الله يعينهم على تربيتهم وتعليمهم


*شكرا على مرورك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 أكتوبر 2008)

> كليم متى قال:
> 
> 
> > نتمنا ان تكون مسيحية
> ...


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 أكتوبر 2008)

> الوداعة قال:
> 
> 
> > *شكراً للخبر دونا *
> > ​


----------

